# LOW FLYIN TT FORUM MEMBER- ANYONE SEEN HIM??



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone know the whereabouts of TT Forum member Low Flyin TT? Still waiting for some bits from him. Paid on 9th Feb, supposedly being posted out 10th Feb, nothing received, PM's unanswered. Looks like I've been had! :x Forum rule no 6 would seem to apply:

Anybody found to have ripped off/conned a ******** member will have all access to the forum blocked. Full details will also be passed onto the Police/Solicitors if required by law.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Mmmm I "bought" the forge strut covers but he never replied and then he readvertised them for £5 more than they had originally been priced at. Now I'm not arsed about a fiver but on principal I never went back and offered to buy at the new price. I never got an acknowledgment on my original offer to purchase at the original price.

Maybe he will get your stuff sent out soon, hope all goes well.

FYI He was last on the forum on the 17th


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Anything?

I've sent pms and emails?

I'll give it another couple of days before paypal dispute. :?

Need to hear from you mate.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

shall we send the "Boys" round ! :wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

This doesn't bode very well, guys. i think I was lucky to get my spacers (although they weren't as advertised) and bolts were cross threaded! :x

A suggestion might be to PM a Mod to seek guidance - at least then you'll have exhausted all possible avenues before venturing down the PayPal dispute route . . . my 2p :-|


----------



## stufearn (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi fellas, I actually bought the strut tops and oil cap.and they arrived a few days after buying them. Sorry Rab didn't realise there had been a price change but I did end up buying them at a discount together. Very happy with the purchase so cannot say anything bad about my dealings. Have dealt with far worse on here however!

Cheers

Stu


----------



## stufearn (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry last message should have been Ade not Rab... Stu


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

stufearn said:


> Hi fellas, I actually bought the strut tops and oil cap.and they arrived a few days after buying them. Sorry Rab didn't realise there had been a price change but I did end up buying them at a discount together. Very happy with the purchase so cannot say anything bad about my dealings. Have dealt with far worse on here however!
> 
> Cheers
> Stu


No worries mate, once he had done the dirty on me price wise I wouldn't have bought them for a fiver. Just the principal of it, y'know.

I have to say that I have bought plenty from the for sale section and never had a problem with a single seller. I've spent hundreds in single purchases from there and not a problem. It's a shame the few let everyone else down.

Cheers, Ade.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

he's getting rid of the TT though...?

must admit i met him about a year ago on the last southport meet... seemed like a decent bloke.. suppose the getting rid of the tt, doesn't give the forum as much appeal to keep going on...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> he's getting rid of the TT though...?
> 
> must admit i met him about a year ago on the last southport meet... seemed like a decent bloke.. suppose the getting rid of the tt, doesn't give the forum as much appeal to keep going on...


True Tony, but nonetheless he still has an obligation to fulfil the commitments he has made. In fairness I don't know him and there are very many possible reasonable explanations - he just needs to get on here and sort it out.

Charlie


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Charlie said:


> True Tony, but nonetheless he still has an obligation to fulfil the commitments he has made. In fairness I don't know him and there are very many possible reasonable explanations - he just needs to get on here and sort it out.
> 
> Charlie


Was by no means defending him matey... was just saying he seemed like a decent bloke and not a kncok off nigel.. pretty shocked to be honest.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I've only ever seen one issue with sales from one forum member on TTF who sold the items, took payment for them and then re-advertised the same items for sale and sold them again.

I didn't buy from him myself but reading people asking for what they had bought and paid for just made me angry!

He was caught out. He made his excuses and eventually refunded everyone but it took a few months.

I only think he did that because I posted his full name, address phone numbers and place of work on the forum.

That information wasn't too difficult to find in his case :wink:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

I remember that well


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like i need to add myself to the list 

Purchased the Brodit Pro Clip from him almost two weeks ago now and not received it in the post.

Funnily enough I sent him a chaser message this morning as it still hadnt arrived and he hadnt responded to the chaser message i had sent last week 

Lets hope he comes online soon, I also met him a couple of times on some NW meets and he seemed a decent enought chap......keeping my fingers crossed.

Jon


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

have you guys contacted the administrator yet??


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

KentishTT said:


> That information wasn't too difficult to find in his case :wink:


This would be the same person that boasted on facebook about ripping people off in his day job? :roll:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Naresh said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > That information wasn't too difficult to find in his case :wink:
> ...


Yup!

To be fair to lowflyinTT, there may be other reasons.

I know I was slow to get things off to people after one of my parents was diagnosed with cancer last year and I took them to all their appointments and surgery whilst working and also undergoing treatment for something myself and trying to keep my own probs from them to prevent them worrying.

Life sometimes throws us a curve ball!

However, I did keep in touch with people and most were very understanding and I got things posted as soon as I could.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Naresh said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > That information wasn't too difficult to find in his case :wink:
> ...


Oh really . . do you have a facebook name for him?

I do understand that we quite righly want to give him a chance to answer concerns but he's not making it easy by not replying to PMs. Also, just because he's selling up doesn't mean that he doesn't know that he's got PMs expecially if you get prompts on your registered email address! :?

As I stated earlier, it took a while for me to get my spacers only to find that they weren't as advertised and damaged (a cross threaded bolt hole and cross threaded bolts).

Start up a PayPal dispute and/or contact a Mod


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Well he definately was on the TT forum last night at some point.

The chaser message I had sent yesterday morning (before this thread was started) was picked up at some point after I turned my laptop off at 9.30pm.

Lets hope he picked everyone else's PM's up and is busy packaging all the items to post today,then we all get them tomorrow for the weekend.

You can only be Optimistic


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

p7 TTj said:


> Well he definately was on the TT forum last night at some point.
> 
> The chaser message I had sent yesterday morning (before this thread was started) was picked up at some point after I turned my laptop off at 9.30pm.
> 
> ...


I checked back and he read my pm on the 22nd. Hasn't replied to my email.

I've opened a paypal dispute.

Not happy.


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

so much for trusting certain membersb [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

sTTranger said:


> have you guys contacted the administrator yet??


Hi All

Before we get a barrage of PMs. I would just like to point out that we (the TTF) are unfortunately powerless to do anything here. We are not the police, and therefore do not hold any legal or authoritative governance and/or power over an advertiser.

As stated in the Rules & Regs pinned to the top of the marketplace, The TT Forum has no liability for the information contained within the adverts placed here, or for the worthiness of the goods being advertised. All buying and selling on the forum is done so entirely at the risk of those involved in the agreement.

*Having said that though*, if a person does decide to pursue the matter through the legal channels, full details of the user (including IP addresses, PMs, posts, etc) will also be passed onto the Police/Solicitors when requested, as been done before.

If it is then found that a user has ripped off a TTF member, that persons account is then blocked and a permanent ban placed.

Cheers


----------



## Spinone (Aug 16, 2008)

Low something I think!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I've had an email from Andy via the paypal dispute.

It states than the item has now been posted and I should recieve it shortly.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Mine has just arrived in the post at work! 

Thanks Andy.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> Mine has just arrived in the post at work!
> 
> Thanks Andy.


see i didn't think he seemed the type to be a dodgy dealer... glad it's all worked out.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> p7 TTj said:
> 
> 
> > Mine has just arrived in the post at work!
> ...


I don't think for one minute that anyone who has bought from him was accusing him of being a dodgy dealer! We were, quite rightly, concerned that we had paid for our items 3-4 weeks ago and (i)not received our items (ii)not had any response to our correspondence.

Take from it what you will but concerned we were . .


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I've not sent out the 5 sets of twin brake light mods yet I'm afraid.

I've been snowed under, had my car in bits too and not been near a post office - plus I do not have the jiffy bags I thought I had :?

I have all the contacts from the donor lamps, all the addresses printed and ready - just need to get sturdy envelopes and get to a post office.

Apologies to those waiting!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> I've not sent out the 5 sets of twin brake light mods yet I'm afraid.
> 
> I've been snowed under, had my car in bits too and not been near a post office - plus I do not have the jiffy bags I thought I had :?
> 
> ...


Anyone know were KentishTT lives :x

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT Ade said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > I've not sent out the 5 sets of twin brake light mods yet I'm afraid.
> ...


You can't miss him, you would find a man in blue mechanic overalls giving a silver TT a good going over  - eh KentishTT isn't that true? :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> I've not sent out the 5 sets of twin brake light mods yet I'm afraid.
> 
> I've been snowed under, had my car in bits too and not been near a post office - plus I do not have the jiffy bags I thought I had :?
> 
> ...


Mate, are you sure you're replying to the right thread? . . . :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Part has arrived and just fitted it.

Thanks


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hark said:


> Part has arrived and just fitted it.
> 
> Thanks


Pleased and relieved for you, mate. Worryingly long wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Just mine to come then! Lets hope they turn up tomorrow :?


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Well the post has arrived this morning, & I have received nothing! Andy if you're reading this, just tell me whats going on????
If you can't or won't send me the plate surrounds, refund my money. My patience is wearing very thin, & your silence is deafening! I am waiting, (but not for much longer!)

G. Clayton


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Still not received anything!!!! :evil: Come on Andy, get your act together! Either tell me what's going on, ie why I'm not getting the number plate surrounds, or refund my money!! Its been almost a month now since I paid for them, I need to hear from you.

GC


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Despite numerous messages as to the whereabouts of the parts I paid for on 9th Feb, I have received nothing from Andy Banner (Low Flyin TT). I have asked for a refund of the monies I paid & have heard nothing back at all from this member, beyond the initial messages when I 'bought' the number plate surrounds he advertised for sale via this forum. The guy is obviously a con-man & thief. This is a warning to all other Forum & TTOC members, avoid Andy Banner at all costs. I have informed my Credit Card company, they will refund my money & pursue Andy Banner via their Fraud Dept. It's a shame it has come to this over a £15 pair of no. plate surrounds. It puts me off trading with any other Forum members. I would ask the mods to ban this member from the Forum as per Rule no 6.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

If it was by paypal a dispute would sort it in 21 days.

Sorry you still haven't sorted it mate.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hi All

Ok, so I've had a few PMs regarding this bloke, so I thought I would clarify the TTFs position and what we can/can't do about it.

Unfortunately we are pretty powerless to do anything. We do not hold any legal or authoritative governance and/or power over an advertiser nor do we hold any personal information such as phone numbers etc of any individual.

The only way we can assist is if a buyer does decide to pursue the matter through the legal channels. In cases like that full details of the users profile (IP addresses, PMs, posts, etc) can be passed onto the Police/Solicitors when requested. this has been done before and we wil lnot hesitate to do it again..

If it is then found that a user has ripped off a TTF member, that persons account is then blocked and a permanent ban placed. However, until that point we have to keep the account active so that the member (in this case LFTT) can reply to any allegations against them. We do however stop them from posting in the 'marketplace' until allegations are proved one way or another.

Hope that clarifies the situation 

Cheers


----------

